# Industrie 4.0



## Eleu (27 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin eigentlich immer daran interessiert etwas dazu zu lernen und deshalb habe ich mich mal ein wenig in diese Geschichte Industrie 4.0 eingelesen,
wo ja auch so Themen wie IoT (Internet der Dinge), cloud computing, edge computing und künstliche Intelligenz, eine Rolle spielen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrie_4.0

"Durch die Vernetzung soll es möglich werden, nicht mehr nur einen Produktionsschritt, sondern eine ganze Wertschöpfungskette zu optimieren" Zitat Wiki.

Gibt es eigentlich irgend jemanden, der mir mal erklären kann, wie das finale Ziel aussieht? 
Also was wurde erreicht, wenn Industrie 4.0 in Betrieb geht?  

Vielleicht bin ich zu beschränkt, den gesamten Funktionsumfang, der dahinter steckt zu begreifen, was für mich auch kein Problem darstellt.
Dann wäre meine Aufgabe als technischer Angestellter lediglich, Daten aus der Maschine über eine fest definierte Schnittstelle, dieser digitalen Welt verfübar zu machen,
ohne wissen zu müssen, was denn letztendlich damit gemacht wird. 

O.k. nehmen wir mal an, es ist eine Verpackungsmaschine, die Produkte in Kartons verpackt und diese Kartons an eine weitere Maschine, z.B. einen Palettierer übergibt.
Welche Daten aus der Verpackungsmaschine, wären denn für  Industrie 4.0 relevant und müssten von mir durch eine Änderung an dem Steuerungsprogramm
auf der Schnittstelle abgebildet werden?

Es ist mir bei all dem, was ich bis jetzt darüber gelesen habe, nicht gelungen einen praxisnahen Bezug herzustellen.

Hat schon mal jemand von euch dafür in der Praxis etwas umgesetzt?

Gruß
Eleu 


​


----------



## Howard (27 Mai 2020)

Moin,
leider kann ich dir da auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt: Wenn du 10 Leute zu dem Thema befragst, bekommst du 10 unterschiedliche Antworten. 
Von daher sehe ich es so. Man sollte nicht sagen ich will Industrie 4.0 machen um dann einfach irgendwelche Daten zu sammeln. Sondern man sollte mit den zu Verfügung stehenden Mittel die für einen wichtigen Daten sammeln und auswerten und es dann danach als Industrie 4.0 verkaufen.


----------



## MFreiberger (27 Mai 2020)

Moin Howard,



Howard schrieb:


> [..] man sollte mit den zu Verfügung stehenden Mittel die für einen wichtigen Daten sammeln und auswerten und es dann danach als Industrie 4.0 verkaufen.



endlich hat das mal Jemand schön zusammengefasst 

VG

Mario


----------



## Eleu (27 Mai 2020)

Howard schrieb:


> Moin,
> leider kann ich dir da auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt: Wenn du 10 Leute zu dem Thema befragst, bekommst du 10 unterschiedliche Antworten.
> Von daher sehe ich es so. Man sollte nicht sagen ich will Industrie 4.0 machen um dann einfach irgendwelche Daten zu sammeln. Sondern man sollte mit den zu Verfügung stehenden Mittel die für einen wichtigen Daten sammeln und auswerten und es dann danach als Industrie 4.0 verkaufen.



Ich bekomme so langsam den Eindruck, dass dieses ganze Ding eine einzige Blase ist?

Schau mal, wieviel Geld schon damit umgesetzt wurde:

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.bitkom.org/Presse/Presseinformation/Umsatz-mit-Industrie-40-steigt-bis-2018-auf-7-Milliarden-Euro.html

Was haben die denn da gekauft? Oder wussten diejenigen, die es vorher bestellt haben gar nicht, was sie dafür bekommen?

Gruß
Eleu[/FONT]


----------



## Eleu (27 Mai 2020)

Das war hier wohl schon mal ein Thema:

Industrie 4.0


----------



## dingo (27 Mai 2020)

Zitat der Bundesverband der Deutschen Industrie e.V.:
*„Nach der Mechanisierung (Industrie 1.0), 
der Massenproduktion  (Industrie 2.0) 
und der Automatisierung (Industrie 3.0) 
führt der Einzug  des Internets der Dinge und Dienste in der Fertigung zur vierten  industriellen Revolution: der Industrie 4.0. 
Industrie 4.0 macht die  Produktion individueller und effizienter."*


https://www.maschinenmarkt.vogel.de/industrie-40-verstaendlich-erklaert-a-762257/


----------



## Larzerus (27 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Ich bekomme so langsam den Eindruck, dass dieses ganze Ding eine einzige Blase ist?



Also eine Blase ist das ganze definitiv nicht. 
Es gibt halt nur derzeit noch nicht viele erfolgreiche Applikationen. Viele Seriöse Anbieter gibt es auch nicht und somit läuft es oft auf dieses immense Sammeln von Daten hinaus. Aber Neuronale Systeme sind auch auf diese Datenmengen angewiesen.

Am Beispiel des hier genannten Palettierers wäre die Nachverfolgung möglich, wann welche Schachtel gestapelt wurde bis ins MES. Die Sinnhaftigkeit liegt in der Applikation. Was bei Milch quatsch 
ist macht bei Medikamenten vielleicht  Sinn.

Ich kenne tatsächlich erste Applikationen wo Neuronale Systeme sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt werden. Bei einer wird zum Beispiel ein Druckteil geprüft, wo früher eine Taktzeit von 60 Sekunden 
nötig war reichen heute 10Sekunden. Da das neuronale System in den Druck/Zeit Kurven viel besser signifikante Unterschiede erkennt.

Ich selbst versuche derzeit im Zuge eines F&E Projekts mit Neuronalen Netzen Ereignisse in einem Kamerabild zu erkennen.

Viele Dinge die sich hinter diesem Vertriebler Schlagwort "Industrie 4.0" verstecken werden bleiben und einige hier stark beschäftigen. Aber die Sinnhaftigkeit muss immer im Einzelfall geprüft werden.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2020)

Der Begriff Industrie 4.0 ist im Prinzip verbrannt und zum Buzzword verkommen.
Für viele bedeutet I4.0 einfach nur Daten aus verschiedenen Quellen sammeln und visualisieren.
Kostet viel ... Bringt wenig
Nächster Schritt ist Daten sammeln und automatisch auswerten.
Also auf die Daten Algorithmen und KI ansetzen.
Kostet noch mehr und bringt nur dann viel, wenn wirklich Expertenwissen vorhanden ist.

I4.0 kann aber auch einfach sein und Geld sparen.
Beispiel:
Du hast eine Tabelle mit den Schichtzeiten und fragst jede Analge ab, ob sie ausserhalb der Schichtzeit eingeschaltet ist.
Ist das der Fall bekommt der Pförtner eine Meldung aufs Handy und der Chef eine EMail. Der Pförtner  kann dann die Anlage abschalten.
Ergänzt mit einer passenden Powerpoint-Hochglanzpräsentation ist sowas eindeutig I4.0, kostet aber fast nix und bringt im Vergleich viel

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei I4.0 die einfachen Dinge oft den größten Vorteil bringen.
Durch das Verknüpfen von verschieden Informationsquellen (Maschine, Ernergieversoung, Auftragsverwaltung, Mitarbeiter, ...) kann man viel erreichen.
Vor I4.0 bzw. IoT war sowas kompliziert umzusetzen. Aber in den letzten Jahren entstanden viele sinnvolle Tools wie z.B. Node RED.
Das wichtigste Tool bei I4.0 überhaupt (neben Powerpoint) ist nach wie vor der gesunde Menschenverstand 
.
Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Eleu (28 Mai 2020)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Also eine Blase ist das ganze definitiv nicht.
> Es gibt halt nur derzeit noch nicht viele erfolgreiche Applikationen. Viele Seriöse Anbieter gibt es auch nicht und somit läuft es oft auf dieses immense Sammeln von Daten hinaus. Aber Neuronale Systeme sind auch auf diese Datenmengen angewiesen.
> 
> Am Beispiel des hier genannten Palettierers wäre die Nachverfolgung möglich, wann welche Schachtel gestapelt wurde bis ins MES. Die Sinnhaftigkeit liegt in der Applikation. Was bei Milch quatsch
> ...




Hallo und danke für die Infos.

grundsätzlich sind die von dir aufgeführten Beispiele, Optimierungen an Anlagen und Maschinen. Das machen wir schon seit vielen Jahren an unseren Anlage auch.
Es waren aber immer dedizierte Optimierungen, an bestimmten Anlagenteilen oder Maschinen.
Das ist imho nix neues.

Was aber mit Industrie 4.0 suggeriert wird, ist eine sich selbst optimierende Fabrik, wo das Stückgut eigenintelligent mit den Maschinen kommuniziert und die Maschine gegebenenfalls verändert???
Und aufgrund dieser Informationen, die vom Stückgut übermittelt wird, sogar weitreichenden Einfluss nimmt, auf alle anderen Instanzen innerhalb der gesamten Wertschöpfungskette. 

Sorry, aber sowas kann man nur jemandem verkaufen, der noch nicht wirklich in einem Produktionsbetrieb, vor Ort gearbeitet hat.
M.E. sind solche Versprechungen unseriös.  
Da wird was in Aussicht gestellt, was sich in der Realität so nicht ganzheitlich umsetzen lässt.     

Das ein Produkt in gewisser Weiße eigenintelligent wird, oder zumindest Informationen über seine Eigenschaften übermitteln kann, macht sicherlich Sinn.
Zum Beispiel bei der Wertstofftrennung im Bereich Recycling. Wobei der Chip, RFID oder was auch immer, wieder zusätzlichen Müll bedeutet.
Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch nix großartig neues.  

Wenn man mal bedenkt, was das für einen hype ausgelöst hat und wieviel Geld, vom der Politik dafür bereitgestellt wird, wird einem schwindelig. 
Da sitzen die Forscher und Entwickler in ihrem Elfenbeinturm und denken sich eine Welt aus, die am Ende keinen wirklichen Bezug mehr zur realen Welt hat:

https://www.iosb.fraunhofer.de/serv...pfehlungen_Industrie_4.0_final_2012-10-02.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Was aber mit Industrie 4.0 suggeriert wird, ist eine sich selbst optimierende Fabrik, wo das Stückgut eigenintelligent mit den Maschinen kommuniziert und die Maschine gegebenenfalls verändert???
> Und aufgrund dieser Informationen, die vom Stückgut übermittelt wird, sogar weitreichenden Einfluss nimmt, auf alle anderen Instanzen innerhalb der gesamten Wertschöpfungskette.
> 
> Sorry, aber sowas kann man nur jemandem verkaufen, der noch nicht wirklich in einem Produktionsbetrieb, vor Ort gearbeitet hat.
> ...



Deshalb ja von mir die Aussage mit dem "Gesunden Menschenverstand als wichtigstes Tool"

Ganz viel von I4.0 ist alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.
Ideen zur Fertigung mit Losgröße 1 gab es schon in den 90er Jahren. 
Führerlose Transportsysteme mit variabler, produkt- und fertigungsabhängiger Zielvorgabe gab es auch damals schon.

Was sich heute im Vergleich zu früher verändert hat, ist der einfachere Zugriff auf Datenquellen und die einfachere Vernetzung.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Mai 2020)

Industrie 4.0, IoT oder Digitalisierung ist ja nur der Oberbegriff für eine ganze Reihe von Optionen, die man teilweise auch vor 20 Jahren schon gemacht hat - nur eben nicht effizient oder aufgrund von Technologienwechsel jetzt einen anderen Namen bekommen, z. B. Alarmierung/Störmeldeversand wird zu Condition Monitoring.

Pauschalisieren, dass es das non plus ultra ist, kann man das alles nicht. Der Aufsprung auf den IoT-Zug macht auch nicht für alle Sinn. In vielen Branchen aber schon.

Beispiel 1 (Wasser-/Abwasser):
Jeden Tag fährt ein Techniker sämtliche Pumpwerke ab und schaut ob alles in Ordnung ist. Wozu? Ja, weiß man auch nicht so genau. Sinnvoller ist es doch, nur bei einer Störung jemanden rauszuschicken. -> Condition Monitoring

Beispiel 2 (Maschinenbau):
Maschinenbauer können sich Anlagendaten zur vorbeugenden Wartung (Predictive Maintenance) generieren, sammeln und entsprechend auswerten. So kann man Service-Einsätze besser/effizienter gestalten. Bis dato war Service immer ein Cost Center, mit entsprechenden Geschäftsmodellen kann dies zum Profitcenter werden.

Beispiel 3 (Maschinenbetreiber):
Produzierende Unternehmen können sich KPIs rauslassen, um Produktionsausfälle zu minimieren, um die Produktion effizienter zu gestalten.

Dazu kommt über alle Bereiche hinweg die Möglichkeit der Fernwartung (alter Hut) von überall auf der Welt.

Viele werden jetzt vielleicht denken, "jau, da spricht der Vertriebler aus dir" - ja richtig. Verkaufen ist mein Job! Und wie oben schon mehr oder weniger lapidar geschrieben wurde, natürlich muss man den Leuten das Zeug (sinnvoll!!) verkaufen, weil sie's sonst net checken!

Und ja, wenn die Automatisierung die 3. industrielle Revolution ist (70er Jahre), dann ist IoT/Industrie 4.0 genau genommen eine Sache, die man teilweise schon seit 20 Jahren macht.

Aber auch hier gilt: Erfahrung bedeutet gar nichts! Man kann eine Sache auch 30 Jahre lang falsch machen!


----------



## Eleu (28 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Industrie 4.0, IoT oder Digitalisierung ist ja nur der Oberbegriff für eine ganze Reihe von Optionen, die man teilweise auch vor 20 Jahren schon gemacht hat - nur eben nicht effizient oder aufgrund von Technologienwechsel jetzt einen anderen Namen bekommen, z. B. Alarmierung/Störmeldeversand wird zu Condition Monitoring.
> 
> Pauschalisieren, dass es das non plus ultra ist, kann man das alles nicht. Der Aufsprung auf den IoT-Zug macht auch nicht für alle Sinn. In vielen Branchen aber schon.
> 
> ...



Es sollte immer eine klare Zielsetzung geben.
Auch als Vertriebler sollte man nur Angebote abgeben, die man auch mit einem guten Gewissen abgeben kann.
Finde ich zumindest...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Es sollte immer eine klare Zielsetzung geben.
> Auch als Vertriebler sollte man nur Angebote abgeben, die man auch mit einem guten Gewissen abgeben kann.
> Finde ich zumindest...


Richtig! Natürlich gibt es auch hier schwarze Schafe - leider...


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Richtig! Natürlich gibt es auch hier schwarze Schafe - leider...



Das Thema Vertrieb ist für mich einer der Hauptunterschiede bei I4.0 oder IIoT.
War "früher" die entsprechende Fachabteilung der Ansprechpartner für den Vertrieb, ist es heute die Produktionsleitung oder das Management.
Erfreulicherweise haben unsere Manager in der Zwischenzeit auch erkannt, dass es eine dreiste Lüge ist, wenn jemand behauptet, dass die Maschinendaten innerhalb von 10min in der Cloud sind.


----------



## Eleu (28 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise haben unsere Manager in der Zwischenzeit auch erkannt, dass es eine dreiste Lüge ist, wenn jemand behauptet, dass die Maschinendaten innerhalb von 10min in der Cloud sind.



Ohne jetzt näher drauf eingehen zu wollen, was bei uns produziert wird, kann ich sagen, dass die eigentlichen Maschinendaten 
von unseren Produktionslinien, (bislang) für unsere übergeordneten Systeme (MES/ERP) wenig relevant waren.
Ich traue mich gar nicht zu sagen, was aus der jeweiligen Linie lediglich erfasst wird. Zwei binäre Signale. 
Einmal die Laufmeldung (Transportband EIN) und der Stückgut - Zähler (Lichtschranke)

Alle anderen Ereignisse (Batch - Auswahl, Batch - Start, Rüsten, Unterbrechung etc.) werden vom Anlagenbediener über die MES - Software, 
die auf einem IPC an den Linien läuft, über manuelle Bedienung (MES Oberfläche) erfasst.
Daten von der MES zu den Maschinen, sind da schon komplexer (Sollwerte, Rezeptdaten etc.)

Worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, dass sich über diese zwei Signale, alle anderen wichtigen Betriebsdaten ermitteln lassen.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt näher drauf eingehen zu wollen, was bei uns produziert wird, kann ich sagen, dass die eigentlichen Maschinendaten
> von unseren Produktionslinien, (bislang) für unsere übergeordneten Systeme (MES/ERP) wenig relevant waren.
> Ich traue mich gar nicht zu sagen, was aus der jeweiligen Linie lediglich erfasst wird. Zwei binäre Signale.
> Einmal die Laufmeldung (Transportband EIN) und der Stückgut - Zähler (Lichtschranke)
> ...



Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass ihr den Sinn von I4.0 verstanden habt.
Du kannst jetzt zwar alle Stör- und sonstigen Betriebsmeldungen von Maschinen erfassen, aber das ist ein Riesenaufwand und bringt erstmal nicht viel.
Der bessere Weg ist, du schaust anhand eurer Laufmeldung und Stückzahl wo Probleme liegen und sprichst mit den Leuten in der Produktion.
An den Anlagen mit Problemen kannst du dann gezielt weitere Details mit I4.0 abfragen.

Das Gießkannenprinzip hilft bei I4.0 nur dem Verkäufer und der IT


----------



## Eleu (28 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass ihr den Sinn von I4.0 verstanden habt.
> Du kannst jetzt zwar alle Stör- und sonstigen Betriebsmeldungen von Maschinen erfassen, aber das ist ein Riesenaufwand und bringt erstmal nicht viel.
> Der bessere Weg ist, du schaust anhand eurer Laufmeldung und Stückzahl wo Probleme liegen und sprichst mit den Leuten in der Produktion.
> An den Anlagen mit Problemen kannst du dann gezielt weitere Details mit I4.0 abfragen.
> ...



So wird es ja auch gemacht. Die Leute aus der Produktion, melden sich bei mir automatisch, wenn mit einer Maschine etwas nicht stimmt.
Ebenfalls kommen von der Seite her auch Anfragen bzgl. gewünschter Optimierungen. Es ist nun mal so, dass der Anlagenbediener, der tagtäglich damit arbeiten muss,
am besten weiß, wo der Schuh drückt.
Ehrlich gesagt, kommt sehr selten mal jemand von der IT zu mir und konfrontiert mich mit einem Stückzahlverlauf, bezogen auf irgendeinem Batch.
Solche Daten kommen bei mir eigentlich eher nicht an. Ich betreue die E-Technik, der Maschinen und Anlagen und bin bei Projekten für neue Anlagen, teilweise auch mit im Boot. 

Wieso hilt das Gießkannenprinzip bei I4.0 auch der IT? Was haben die denn davon, wenn die Maschinendaten in der Cloud liegen, die aber gar nichts damit anfangen können?
Einfach nur haben wollen, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema Vertrieb ist für mich einer der Hauptunterschiede bei I4.0 oder IIoT.
> War "früher" die entsprechende Fachabteilung der Ansprechpartner für den Vertrieb, ist es heute die Produktionsleitung oder das Management.
> Erfreulicherweise haben unsere Manager in der Zwischenzeit auch erkannt, dass es eine dreiste Lüge ist, wenn jemand behauptet, dass die Maschinendaten innerhalb von 10min in der Cloud sind.


Da gebe ich dir recht, wobei es erfahrungsgemäß allerdings auch keinen Sinn macht, mit der Instandhaltung, Programmierung oder Elektrotechnik über neue Geschäftsmodelle zu sprechen (was ja in 80 % der Fälle bei IoT-Themen einhergeht). Das ist nunmal ein Management-Thema - zumindest sollte jemand mit am Tisch sitzen, der auch etwas zu sagen hat 

Und "die entsprechende Fachabteilung" gibt es heute leider nicht mehr, sondern der Anwender sollte natürlich über eingesetzte Komponenten etc. Bescheid wissen, da dieser ja damit arbeiten muss. Dann will der ITler auch noch seine Existenzberechtigung rechtfertigen und so weiter und so fort.

Mir wäre es auch lieber, müsste ich nur eine Person überzeugen


----------



## Eleu (28 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal ein Management-Thema - zumindest sollte jemand mit am Tisch sitzen, der auch etwas zu sagen hat
> Und "die entsprechende Fachabteilung" gibt es heute leider nicht mehr, sondern der Anwender sollte natürlich über eingesetzte Komponenten etc. Bescheid wissen, da dieser ja damit arbeiten muss. Dann will der ITler auch noch seine Existenzberechtigung rechtfertigen und so weiter und so fort.



O.k. das bringt mich eigentlich zurück zu meinem Ausgangspost:

"Vielleicht bin ich zu beschränkt, den gesamten Funktionsumfang, der dahinter steckt zu begreifen, was für mich auch kein Problem darstellt.
Dann wäre meine Aufgabe als technischer Angestellter lediglich, Daten aus der Maschine über eine fest definierte Schnittstelle, dieser digitalen Welt verfügbar zu machen,
ohne wissen zu müssen, was denn letztendlich damit gemacht wird"

Ich kann da jedenfalls sehr gut mit leben, wenn es so kommen sollte. 

​


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, wobei es erfahrungsgemäß allerdings auch keinen Sinn macht, mit der Instandhaltung, Programmierung oder Elektrotechnik über neue Geschäftsmodelle zu sprechen (was ja in 80 % der Fälle bei IoT-Themen einhergeht). Das ist nunmal ein Management-Thema - zumindest sollte jemand mit am Tisch sitzen, der auch etwas zu sagen hat
> 
> Und "die entsprechende Fachabteilung" gibt es heute leider nicht mehr, sondern der Anwender sollte natürlich über eingesetzte Komponenten etc. Bescheid wissen, da dieser ja damit arbeiten muss. Dann will der ITler auch noch seine Existenzberechtigung rechtfertigen und so weiter und so fort.
> 
> Mir wäre es auch lieber, müsste ich nur eine Person überzeugen



Die entsprechende Fachabteilung gibt es heute natürlich noch:
Predictive Maintenance = Instandhaltung
MES / BDE = Fertigungsplanung und Qualitätssicherung
usw.

Nur kann ich einem qualifizierten Instandhalter kein System zur Auswertung von Antriebsdaten mit KI in der Cloud verkaufen, wenn im Jahr im Werk nur 3 Kugelspindeln ausgetauscht werden mussten.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die entsprechende Fachabteilung gibt es heute natürlich noch:
> Predictive Maintenance = Instandhaltung
> MES / BDE = Fertigungsplanung und Qualitätssicherung
> usw.
> ...


Eben. Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, es muss auch Sinn machen. Bevor man auch überhaupt etwas verkaufen kann - mal egal an wen - muss man sowieso erst einmal Missionierungsarbeit leisten, da sich erfahrungsgemäß noch keiner mit der Thematik beschäftigt hat und auf gefährliches Halbwissen zurückgreift à la "Ohhh, das böse Internet" oder "Cloud? Wie iCloud? Nee lass ma"

Man muss den Fortschritt natürlich auch zulassen, aber leider erlebe ich im Jahre 2020 immer noch häufig eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber neuen Technologien. Aber das liegt denke ich an der in ihrer DNA verankerten Grundskepsis der Deutschen. Es wird jedenfalls nicht langweilig


----------



## ducati (29 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Man muss den Fortschritt natürlich auch zulassen, aber leider erlebe ich im Jahre 2020 immer noch häufig eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber neuen Technologien. Aber das liegt denke ich an der in ihrer DNA verankerten Grundskepsis der Deutschen. Es wird jedenfalls nicht langweilig



Naja, gerade in der Industrie sind die Lebenszyklen doch (noch) deutlich länger, zu recht wie ich finde...

Die "neuen/fortschrittlichen Technologien" von heute sind im nächsten Jahr auch wieder veraltet. Wichtig ist doch, dass die Maschine/Anlage das tut was sie soll. Und teilweise dauert es halt auch ein par Jahre, bis alles richtig läuft und die Mitarbeiter/Instandhalter auch alles verstehen. Wenn das dann soweit ist, kommt einer und sagt jetzt ist alles veraltet und muss umgebaut werden. Logischerweise sind da die Leute nicht erfreut drüber. Und wenn man das Spiel ein parmal mitgemacht hat, lässt die Bereitschaft sich in neue Dinge einzuarbeiten irgendwann komplett nach...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Die "neuen/fortschrittlichen Technologien" von heute sind im nächsten Jahr auch wieder veraltet.



Aus diesem Grund sind wir auch eher konservativ mit neuen Möglichkeiten da unsere Anlagen in der Regel eine Laufzeit von 20-25 Jahren
haben ( Palettierer, Abfüller ).


----------



## ducati (29 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> Wieso hilt das Gießkannenprinzip bei I4.0 auch der IT? Was haben die denn davon, wenn die Maschinendaten in der Cloud liegen



Die "IT" verdient halt ne Menge Geld, wenn riesige neue Serverfarmen usw. aufgebaut werden. Wollen natürlich ihre Daseinsberechtigung erweitern, mehr Leute einstellen... Je nach Umgebaung halt...

Anschauen tut sich die "IT" die aufgelaufenen Daten überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2020)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Eben. Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, es muss auch Sinn machen. Bevor man auch überhaupt etwas verkaufen kann - mal egal an wen - muss man sowieso erst einmal Missionierungsarbeit leisten, da sich erfahrungsgemäß noch keiner mit der Thematik beschäftigt hat und auf gefährliches Halbwissen zurückgreift à la "Ohhh, das böse Internet" oder "Cloud? Wie iCloud? Nee lass ma"
> 
> Man muss den Fortschritt natürlich auch zulassen, aber leider erlebe ich im Jahre 2020 immer noch häufig eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber neuen Technologien. Aber das liegt denke ich an der in ihrer DNA verankerten Grundskepsis der Deutschen. Es wird jedenfalls nicht langweilig



Der Fortschritt muss aber auch einen deutlichen Mehrwert bringen.
Und hier wurde der Begriff I4.0 schlichtweg verbrannt durch die schwarzen Schafe.
Im Bereich Predictive Maintainence wurde (und wird immer noch) ein Schwachsinn behauptet, der sich gewaschen hat.
Ich sollte den Wirkstrom eines SEW-CMP71-Servomotors in Echtzeit (Abtastrate 20ms) in die AWS-Cloud schreiben um Verschleiß zu erkennen.


----------



## Matze001 (29 Mai 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, weil es ein sehr interessantes Thema mit viel Interpretationsspielraum ist.

Ich finde es sehr interessant, wie sich viele von dem "Trend" Industrie 4.0 fesseln lassen. 
In den letzten 2-3 Jahren habe ich es bei vielen Kunden erlebt, dass Sie das Thema explizit ansprechen
und fordern, und im Verlauf des Gespräches ergibt sich dann meisst das Selbe. 
Sie brauchen Lösungen, die wir schon vor Industrie 4.0 angeboten haben.
Seien es E-Mail-Rapporte für die Produktionsplanung, SMS bei Störung oder einfache
klassische Fernwartungslösungen.

Ich war mal vor 1 oder 2 Jahren auf der SPS in Nürnberg, und habe meine geplanten Themen
untypischerweise sehr schnell durch gehabt, die verbliebene Zeit habe ich genutzt um Vertriebler zu ärgern.
Ich bin an Stände gegangen die mit IoT und I4.0 geworben haben, und hab mich mal dumm gestellt und
gefragt was man denn darunter zu verstehen hat.

Von ca. 20 Gesprächen mit einer Dauer von 4-20min habe ich ungefähr 40 Interpretationen von der Auslegung gehört.
Das deckt sich mit meiner allgemeinen Beobachtung und auch dem was hier so angesprochen wurde.

I4.0 ist ein Überbegriff für ein breites Themenfeld. Das Ziel ist es (vermutlich) einen großen Rahmen zu spannen,
um viele Themen die unter unterschiedlichen Namen und Konzepten laufen unter einen Hut zu bringen, und
so alltagstauglich zu machen. Es hat ja auch funktioniert - jeder hat von IoT und I4.0 gehört. Jetzt ist es an
Leuten wie uns, das Beste daraus zu machen. Und damit meine ich nicht das Beste für die eigene Tasche oder
die der Firma, sondern (wie es sein sollte) das Beste für alle. 

Ich habe Projekte umgesetzt in denen jedes Werkstück getrackt wurde, anhand von ERP-Systeminformationen
die Bearbeitung des Werkstücks in jeder Station und Maschine genau definiert und gesteuert wurde, und die Rückmeldung
vollautomatisch passiert. Das war damals nicht I4.0, heute fällt es unter diesen Sammelbegriff. Das finde ich auch nicht
schlimm. 

Ich vergleiche das ein bisschen mit dem Thema Cobots. Cobots hatten einen langen Weg vor sich,
sie haben immer noch sehr spezielle Anwendungsgebiete und sind meiner Meinung nach noch nicht Massenmarkttauglich.
Aber hier haben Pioniere wie z.B. UR sehr sehr viel Arbeit geleistet, sei es im Marketing und Vertrieb, als auch bei
der Technik. Cobots sind heute in aller Munde, man muss das Prinzip nicht mehr erklären und die Vorteile aufzählen.
Nur die Nachteile werden gern unter den Tisch gekehrt, aber auch hier ziehe ich Parallelen zu I4.0.

Es ist aber wie mit allen Themen, der Vertrieb konzentriert sich nur auf die Vorteile und die Möglichkeiten,
die Technik betrachtet die Nachteile... und der Kunde ist zwischen beiden Welten gefangen und könnte 
von beiden Seiten falsch beeinflusst werden. 

Ich finde I4.0 gut, wie gesagt als ein Rahmen für viele Themengebiete. 
Es eröffnet uns neue Möglichkeiten und Spielwiesen, da die Akzeptanz für solche Themen beim Kunden steigt,
und nicht sofort als Spielerei der Techniker oder des Marketings abgetan werden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Eleu (29 Mai 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Die "IT" verdient halt ne Menge Geld, wenn riesige neue Serverfarmen usw. aufgebaut werden. Wollen natürlich ihre Daseinsberechtigung erweitern, mehr Leute einstellen... Je nach Umgebaung halt...
> 
> Anschauen tut sich die "IT" die aufgelaufenen Daten überhaupt nicht...



O.k verstehe. 
Ich selber arbeite eigentlich oft mit der IT zusammen, um z.B. Fernwartungslösungen in der Produktion zu etablieren. Wenn ich so mit den Netzwerkern spreche, ist denen das glaube ich aber auch ziemlich wumpe, was ich da an den Maschinen so programmiere, oder projektiere, denn die verstehen sich eigentlich auch nur noch als Dienstleister im Unternehmen und so sehe ich mich eigentlich selber auch.
Es ist schon so wie Blockmove und Sven Rothenspieler es beschreiben. Das Thema IoT ist keinThema, was mit uns Projekteuren im Feld besprochen wird, deshalb muss man sich auch irgendwann davon lösen, den Sinn darin zu suchen?
Ich meine das auch gar nicht negativ. Vielleicht entsteht ja der Eindruck, dass es mir egal ist, aber wenn das so wäre, dann würde ich hier nicht nachfragen, was denn dahinter stecken könnte?
Die Managementebene erkennt diesen Sinn vielleicht und ich habe durchaus Verständnis dafür,dass man nicht die Zeit und Muse hat, die Projekteure dahingehend auszubilden, so dass sie es auch begreifen.
Wenn ich z.B.lese, dass die reale Produktionswelt, in der virtuellen Welt abgebildet werden soll, dann sind das jedenfalls einige Signale und Prozessvariable, die dann irgendwo in Irland auf einer riesen Serverfarm, ihr Dasein fristen werden .
Wie auch immer.Wenn ich das Gesamtbild nicht verstehen soll, dann muss mir zumindest irgend jemand sagen, welche Daten man haben will. Ich glaube aber, dass sie es selber nicht so genau wissen, oder wissen können, weil sie die Maschinen im Detail und auch die Abläufe vor Ort, nicht so kennen und da beißt sich halt die Katze selber in den Schwanz. 
Ich glaube auch bei uns ist IoT oder I4.0 ein Thema, was auf allerhöchster Ebene besprochen wird?


----------



## Matze001 (29 Mai 2020)

Daher kommt ja der Ansatz bei IoT und I4.0 erstmal alle Daten in die Cloud zu schieben.
Dort kann man dann mit KI und BigData und co was tolles draus zaubern.

Vermutlich besteht auch wirklich darin der Trick - ich zitiere hier frei mal David Kriesel "Es gibt nichts besseres als Rohdaten, selbst wenn ihr die Auswertung für euer Projekt abgeschlossen habt, behaltet (wenn wirtschaftlich sinnvoll) die Rohdaten. Vielleicht fällt euch in nem halben Jahr eine neue Auswertung ein, die ihr über eure Daten fahren wollt, und mit etwas pech habt ihr die relevanten Daten nicht mehr."

Auch wenn Heute der Sinn noch nicht erkennbar ist, gibt es vielleicht Morgen Werkeuge um dem Grundrauschen in den Rohdaten wichtige und interessante Informationen zu entlocken, und das ggf. auch noch mit einem wirtschaftlichen Nutzen. Das kann man leider immer nur in der Retrospektive sagen... Von daher. Abwarten und Tee trinken. (und fleissig Daten minen)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2020)

> Ich sollte den Wirkstrom eines SEW-CMP71-Servomotors in Echtzeit  (Abtastrate 20ms) in die AWS-Cloud schreiben um Verschleiß zu erkennen.



Hallo Dieter,

und haste das gemacht? 

Wir schreiben den elektrischen Energieverbrauch von unseren großen Anlagen konsequent mit. Normalerweise im 15min-Takt
zur Energiezertifizierung.
Wenn es sein muss, auch in Echtzeit (ca. 300ms). Da haben wir schonmal präventiv eine defekte Hydraulik-Logikeinheit aufgespürt, was
man sonst erst bei Eintritt der Störung gemerkt hätte. Da war'n die Schlosser baff.

Oder zur Planung einer neuen Produktionslinie, die (fast) exakt der alten entspricht, viel Kupfer bei den Zuleitungen gespart (Angstfaktor).
Früher wäre da einer vor Ort gegangen (12 Maschinen) und hätte manuell gemessen. Unfallgefahr beim Spannungsabgreifen inclusive.
Das war so schon besser.

Messung des Druckluftverbrauches an einzelnen großen Anlagen steht als nächstes auf dem Programm, um die Leckagen
auch messtechnisch zu erfassen und überhaupt mal verbindlich zu wissen, was da durch geht.

Ist das 4.0 oder nicht? Irgendwie schon, würde ich aber nie behaupten. Da fehlt noch der digitale Zwilling und WLAN. 
Oder kann man den Wirkleistungsverlauf einer Maschine über Jahre als deren energetischen digitalen Zwilling verstehen?


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2020)

äüö

Mache ich was wegen den Umlauten falsch?
Da war doch mal was...

jetzt geht's wieder...


----------



## Eleu (29 Mai 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Daher kommt ja der Ansatz bei IoT und I4.0 erstmal alle Daten in die Cloud zu schieben.
> Dort kann man dann mit KI und BigData und co was tolles draus zaubern.
> 
> Vermutlich besteht auch wirklich darin der Trick - ich zitiere hier frei mal David Kriesel "Es gibt nichts besseres als Rohdaten, selbst wenn ihr die Auswertung für euer Projekt abgeschlossen habt, behaltet (wenn wirtschaftlich sinnvoll) die Rohdaten. Vielleicht fällt euch in nem halben Jahr eine neue Auswertung ein, die ihr über eure Daten fahren wollt, und mit etwas pech habt ihr die relevanten Daten nicht mehr."
> ...



O.k. spielen wir das mal durch:
Ich könnte natürlich sämtliche Maschinen vernetzen, was sicher schon eine nicht unerhebliche Investition ist. Aber damit ist es ja nicht getan. Ich könnte ja nun auch sämtliche Variable (SPS - Hard und Software) auf der Schnittstelle abbilden, weil ja jede einen gewissen Zustand, oder ein Ereignis in der wirklichen Welt repräsentiert. Das macht dann aber nur Sinn, wenn jede Variable in ihrer Funktion und Eigenschaft eindeutig identifizierbar ist und das heißt, jede Varaible müsste von mir entsprechend dokumentiert werden. Das ist natürlich auch alles möglich. Man könnte zum Beispiel jede Variable wie in der Prozessleittechnik sektionieren und eine Beschreibung anfügen.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass ich dann aber nichts anderes mehr mache als das. Damit wäre ich viele Monate beschäftigt und es wäre eine nie endende Arbeit, weil so eine Produktion ja auch lebt.

Das erste was mir dazu einfällt, ist die Frage, was daran wirtschaftlich sein soll, diesen immensen Aufwand zu treiben, nur um Daten, die man vielleicht irgendwann mal brauchen könnte, in der Cloud abzubilden? Meine Arbeitskraft kostet meinem AG ja auch Geld und wenn ich nur noch mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt bin, wer macht dann das, was ich sonst noch so zu tun habe?

Das zweite was mir dazu einfällt ist, dass ich ja gar nicht den effektiven Nutzen, dieses Aufwands abschätzen kann, weil ich ja das ganzheitlich, noch gar nicht kapiert habe?

Gruß
Eleu und schönes W.E. euch allen


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> und haste das gemacht?



Nein.
Wirkstrom im 20ms Raster ohne sonstige Daten der Anlage (Typ, Beladung, ...) ist an der Anlage völlig sinnlos.
Wurde natürlich nicht geglaubt ... Die internen Abteilungen sind ja technikfeindlich und blocken gegen jeglichen Fortschritt. 
Also Stellungsnahme von SEW und vom Getriebehersteller angefordert und siehe da: Beide gaben mir uneingeschränkt recht.

Strom- und Luftverbrauch erfassen wir auch großflächig.
Die Luftverbrauchserfassung spart bei uns richtig Geld.
Beim Stromverbrauch kann man sicher auch viele Massnahmen ableiten, aber dafür muss man Zeit und Kappa haben.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (29 Mai 2020)

... und wenn man noch weitere Daten mit 20ms Abtastrate in eine Cloud ballerst, was will man dort damit anfangen?
Kann eine KI schlauer sein als deren Programmierer?
Ich denke die Algorithmen muss man schon selbst umsetzen. Und für mich ist eine Cloud der Ort für aufbereitete Daten. D.h. auch dass Daten dort aufbereitet werden wo sie entstehen - z.B. direkt im Antrieb und/oder Steuerung.


----------



## Matze001 (29 Mai 2020)

Eleu schrieb:


> O.k. spielen wir das mal durch:
> ....
> 
> Gruß
> Eleu und schönes W.E. euch allen



Ja genau das ist es ja was ich meinte. Ich bin kein Fürsprecher des Ganzen, ich habe versucht diesen Blickpunkt "alles in die Cloud hinausschieben" zu beleuchten.
Den Sinn sehe ich aktuell auch nicht, zumindest nicht dafür ALLES zu erfassen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... und wenn man noch weitere Daten mit 20ms Abtastrate in eine Cloud ballerst, was will man dort damit anfangen?
> Kann eine KI schlauer sein als deren Programmierer?
> Ich denke die Algorithmen muss man schon selbst umsetzen. Und für mich ist eine Cloud der Ort für aufbereitete Daten. D.h. auch dass Daten dort aufbereitet werden wo sie entstehen - z.B. direkt im Antrieb und/oder Steuerung.



Naja die Idee dahinter kann schon in vielen Fällen funktionieren.
Wenn du Wirkstrom, Soll- und Istposition speicherst, dann kannst du selbst mit einfachen Algorithmen auswerten.
Ändert sich Schleppabstand und / oder Wirkstrom an bestimmten Positionen, dann passt was nicht.
Je nach Anlage brauchst du halt noch weitere Angaben.
Aber nur den Wirkstrom bei einem Rundtakttisch zu speichern, ist schlichtweg sinnlos.


----------



## Eleu (30 Mai 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist es ja was ich meinte. Ich bin kein Fürsprecher des Ganzen, ich habe versucht diesen Blickpunkt "alles in die Cloud hinausschieben" zu beleuchten.
> Den Sinn sehe ich aktuell auch nicht, zumindest nicht dafür ALLES zu erfassen.



Nein, alles gut. Ich weiß es ja selber auch nicht so wirklich...
Wir haben an unseren Produktionslinien ein Kennzeichnungssystem und der Hersteller liefert für den Support eine Cloud – Lösung mit. Wir haben nun alle Systeme über LAN angebunden, mussten in den Systemen lediglich DHCP einschalten und eine Server IP eingeben. Man benötigte noch nicht einmal eine zusätzliche Hardware, weil der Ziel Server eine virtuelle Maschine ist.
Da ist schon eine coole Sache. Ich kann jetzt über das WWW, über einen Browser alle Systeme sichten, bekomme Informationen, über den Stand der Verbrauchsmittel und alle Parameter des Systems werden visualisiert. Des Weiteren, kann ich Warn u. o. Fehlermeldungen der Systeme derart editieren, dass ich dann eine Email erhalte.
Der grundsätzliche Unterschied ist eben der, dass der Hersteller diese Geräte in Serie produziert und er muss nur eine Klasse für diese Systeme programmieren, um die Daten in die Cloud zu bekommen. In einer Produktion sind die Maschinen sehr individuell und die Anlagen sind historisch gewachsen. Wenn man das dafür auch haben möchte, ist das ein großer Aufwand und dann stellt sich halt die Frage, nach den Kosten und den Nutzen, den man davon hat.
Meine Kollegen, die die Kennzeichnungssysteme betreuen, können auch über die Cloud nachschauen. Sie haben mir kürzlich gesagt, dass sie das eigentlich selten bis gar nicht machen, da sie ja eh einmal pro Woche an den Geräten vor Ort nachschauen, wie da der Status ist.
Hach, was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2020)

Okay jetzt kann ich das Ganze etwas nachvollziehen, woher diese Frage kommt.

Ich beleuchte das mal von unserer Seite:

Wir sind Hersteller von Roboterzellen, und bieten den Kunden auch Lösungen im Bereich von IoT bzw. I4.0 an.
Aktuell entwickeln wir ein Produkt (Software) das für unsere Anlagen bzw. unsere Kunden die relevanten 
Daten zur Verfügung stellt (Im ersten Schritt eine einfache Webanwendung für die Diagnose / Statusanzeige,
im zweiten Schritt wollen wir APIs zur Verfügung stellen ob Daten abzurufen, und dann auch Daten z.B.
auf einen Server oder in die Cloud automatisch exportierbar machen). Das Ziel ist hier primär den Zustand
der Anlage im Blick zu haben. Produktionshallen sind nicht immer klein und übersichtlich, wenn man dann
aus dem Meisterbüro alle Maschinen im Blick behalten kann ist das natürlich ideal. 

Viele unserer Kunden nutzen die Roboterzellen aber gerade da wo sie stark sind, Nachts. Die Anlage wird am Abend oder Schichtende
mit Material gefüllt, und läuft dann unbetreut in der Nacht durch. Hier wird dann die Benachrichtigung im Fehlerfall interessant.
Füllt der Kunde um 17Uhr die Zelle auf, und um 17:20 passiert etwas ... ja dann ist die ganze geplante Produktion der Nacht weg.
Der Bediener ist ggf. noch nicht mal aus der Tür oder gerade auf dem Heimweg. Bekommt er dann eine SMS kann er noch reagieren,
und die Nacht "retten". Bekommt er die SMS Morgens um 6:30 und ist eh in 20min in der Firma kann er auch ganz entspannt mit seinem
Morgen so weiter machen. Hier ist für mit IoT ganz simpel -> Lass mich in Ruhe bis es relevante Infos gibt.
Die Kunden haben alle die Möglichkeit jederzeit den Status der Roboterzelle anzusehen, egal wo sie sind.
Das machen sie auch super gern, nämlich genau 4 Wochen lang wenn sie die Roboterzelle neu haben und es spannend ist
und man auch noch nicht so ganz auf die Zelle vertraut bzw. noch nicht alle Fehler aufgetreten sind und abgestellt wurden.
Anschließend lässt dieses Interesse stark nach, weil sie merken: Wenn was nicht stimmt gibt die Anlage eh laut. 

Wir haben viele Gespräche geführt, was wir jetzt alles machen müssen, was für Daten relevant sind, etc.
Aktuell sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen: Es ist gar nicht so viel.

1. Ist alles ok? Wenn ja -> Warum nicht?
2. Wie lange läuft meine Anlage noch ohne menschlichen Eingriff? (Material wird leer / Wartung steht an / Verschleißteil muss gewechselt werden)
3. Gibt es irgendetwas das mit jetzt nicht interessiert, aber in Zukunft interessant werden könnte (Wartung steht an, etc)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Eleu (30 Mai 2020)

Ja klar, als Maschinenbauer der n - Standard – Maschinen herstellt, ist das eine tolle Geschäftsidee. Wenn man dem Kunden eine Cloud Lösung anbieten kann, dann kann man diese ja nicht nur Kunden anbieten, die neue Maschinen kaufen, sondern man kann alle Kunden, auch die, die in der Vergangenheit eine Standard - Maschine gekauft haben, diese Lösung im nachhinein verkaufen.
Für uns als Betreiber, wäre das eine tolle Sache, weil wir dann mit relativ wenig Aufwand alle Daten sofort in der Cloud hätten.
Der Hersteller des Kennzeichnungssystems war so schlau. 

Edit: Wenn dann die Cloud - Lösung, mir sogar mitteilt, dass der Antriebsmotor x/y an der Maschine nur noch 14 Tage Lebensdauer hat, dann könnte man die Produktion so planen, dass man die Linie zu einem fest definierten Zeitpunkt, für den Austausch stillegt (Z.B. wenn gerüstet wird o.ä).   

Da aber unserer Produktionslinien aus vielen unterschiedlichen Maschinen bestehen, die teilweise schon 20 Jahre alt sind, ist wohl nicht zu erwarten, dass dafür jetzt noch einen Cloud Lösung angeboten wird.
Entweder machen wir das dann bei den alten Maschinen selber, oder aber wir kaufen neue Maschinen.
Wir würden dann natürlich nur Maschinen kaufen, die auch eine Cloud Lösung mitliefern


----------



## zako (30 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja die Idee dahinter kann schon in vielen Fällen funktionieren.
> Wenn du Wirkstrom, Soll- und Istposition speicherst, dann kannst du selbst mit einfachen Algorithmen auswerten.
> Ändert sich Schleppabstand und / oder Wirkstrom an bestimmten Positionen, dann passt was nicht.
> Je nach Anlage brauchst du halt noch weitere Angaben.
> Aber nur den Wirkstrom bei einem Rundtakttisch zu speichern, ist schlichtweg sinnlos.



 ich sehe diese Auswertung nicht in einer Cloud. In einer Cloud gehören für mich Daten mit niedriger Abtastfrequenz.
Beispiel Rundtaktisch: Da gibt es zum Beispiel beim SINAMICS S120 die Funktionalität einer Lasterkennung und Reibungsermittlung. Also kann man schon mal beobachten, ob sich die Reibung im Laufe der Zeit verändert. Ebenso gibt es die Möglichkeit die Trägheit zu ermitteln (ggf. werden zu schwere Teile außerhalb der Spezifikation eingesetzt - diese Info kann man auch an eine Cloud weitergeben). Außerdem kann man ein Rauschen anstoßen, welches Resonanzfrequenzen und Eigenschwingungen detektiert. Auch das kann man beobachten, ob sich da was im Laufe der Zeit verschiebt oder neu ausbildet. Oder ob sich Drehmomentpeaks immer an einer bestimmten Stelle ausbilden - aber da brauchst Du sehr schnelle Abtastraten (20ms wären zu langsam).
Aber auch schon mit der Info, ob sich z.B. eine Seriennummer geändert hat, lässt sich einiges ableiten (z.B. werden Komponenten an der Maschine X öfter getauscht als an Maschine Y).
usw.
Jedenfalls gibt es sehr viele Daten, auf die man einfach zugreifen kann, keine weitere Logik benötigen und trotzdem aussagekräftig sind (Klassiker Motortemperatur) und eben auch Daten die mit speziellen Algorithmen aufbereitet werden müssen (und detailierte Kenntnis über das erwartete Verhalten da sein muss).


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2020)

@zako

Es gibt für Auswertung im Antrieb und für Auswertung in der Cloud Für und Wider.
Letztlich gilt auch hier der Spruch: Für jede Arbeit das richtige Werkzeug.

I4.0 funktioniert nur, wenn die richtigen Fachleute gemeinsam am Tisch sitzen.

Gerade in der Antriebstechnik wurde / wird viel mit Schlangenöl bei I4.0 gehandelt.
Ist ja klar ... Ein moderner Antrieb bietet x Parameter zum überwachen.

Nur haben ganz ganz viele das Problem, dass du keine relevanten Vergleichsgrundlagen hast.
Das allseits beliebte Themen Getriebeverschleiß und predictive Maintenance:
Klar ist heute ein Leichtes irgendwelche Veränderungen beim Verfahren zu erkennen.
Nur kaum einer kann eine Aussage treffen, wann das Getriebe wirklich verschliessen ist und wann Massnahmen konkret erforderlich sind.
Selbst bei einer gut zugänglichen Kugelspindel ist oft nicht einfach belastbare Aussagen zum Verschleiß zu treffen.
Ganz besonders nicht bei einer Sondermaschine.
Aber selbst Roboterhersteller mit tausenden gleichen Robotern im Einsatz tun sich schwer damit.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
I4.0 gerne ... Aber nur da wo es Sinn macht.


----------



## Knaller (31 Mai 2020)

Moin

Sehr interessante Diskussion.
Bin jetzt 35 Jahre im Bereich Antriebstechnik unterwegs.  
Industrie 4.0 ist für mich nur eine neue Verpackung. 
Die heutige Technik erlaubt es Daten schneller und leichter zu erfassen.  
Viele Daten lassen sich verknüpfen. Aber die Algorithmen für die Auswertung entstehen immer noch zwischen dem linken und rechten Ohr eines Menschen.  
Bei einem großen Projekt vor 20 Jahren , in der Automobilindustrie wurden unsere Antriebe oft als Störquellen genannt.  
Ursache :  Profibusstörungen. Unsere Antriebe warnen bei Störungen auf dem Profibus. (heute die modernen Systeme) 
Diese Warnung wurde so interpretiert das Antrieb das verursacht. Bis die begriffen haben, das die Installation bei einem 12 MHz System super sauber sein muss und der Antrieb den Bus beobachtet. 
Das zum Thema Vorbeugend 


Ich hab auch jede Achse bei der Abnahme vermessen.  Immer wenn die Maschine „perfekt“ arbeitet einen Istzustand über einen Produktzyklus aufgenommen.   Lage , Geschwindigkeit, Drehmoment und internes Steuerwort. 
Bei Störungen und Kontrollen diese „alten“ Werte mit neuen verglichen.   Da waren einige Aussagen machbar auf Verschleiß usw. 
Das steht heute schneller und einfacher zur Verfügung , aber die Intelligenz sitzt immer noch vor dem Bildschirm und muss entscheiden.
Fragt mal die Datensammler 
„Wie erkennt man einen Lagerschaden?“
Antwort 
„Das müsst ihr doch wissen“ 

Ich bin bei der ganzen IOT, Industrie 4.0 Geschichte usw. zurückhaltend, aber offen.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2020)

Knaller schrieb:


> Fragt mal die Datensammler
> „Wie erkennt man einen Lagerschaden?“
> Antwort
> „Das müsst ihr doch wissen“
> ...



Vor einiger Zeit hat mir ein Kollege erzählt, dass ein großer Automobilhersteller einen Großteil der Prediktive Maintanence Projekte gestoppt hat.
Kosten-Nutzen passt absolut nicht. Die Wartungskosten stiegen sogar, da die Systeme häufige Warn- und Prüfmeldungen erzeugt haben.
Die Instandhalter haben darauf die Antriebe mechanisch geprüft und nix Vernünftiges festgestellt.
Fazit war:
Kein Vorteil gegenüber vernünftig eingstellten Überwachungen direkt im Antrieb und einem geplanten Tausch der Teile nach x Jahren.
Das mag bei Windkraftanlagen, Schiffsmotoren, usw. anders sein. Aber im klassischen Maschinenbau ist es schwierig.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larzerus (31 Mai 2020)

zako schrieb:


> ... und wenn man noch weitere Daten mit 20ms Abtastrate in eine Cloud ballerst, was will man dort damit anfangen?
> Kann eine KI schlauer sein als deren Programmierer?



JA KANN SIE! Wenn der Programmierer der sie angelernt hat das clever gemacht hat.
Ich habe es selbst erlebt. Beispielsweise im erkennen von Anomalien bei Druck/Zeit Verläufen ist eine KI viel besser.

Ich bin auch kein Freund von alles in die große Cloud zu schieben den das hilft nur den großen Betreibern (Amazon, Google, ...)
aber eine mini Cloud in der Maschine kann (absolut abhängig von der Applikation) unvorstellbar hilfreich sein.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2020)

Larzerus schrieb:


> JA KANN SIE! Wenn der Programmierer der sie angelernt hat das clever gemacht hat.
> Ich habe es selbst erlebt. Beispielsweise im erkennen von Anomalien bei Druck/Zeit Verläufen ist eine KI viel besser.


Wird dann gemeldet dass eine Anomalie entstanden ist. Oder soll das System konkret melden dass die Maschine z.B. einen Lagerschaden hat?
Jetzt ist es tatsächlich so dass es evtl ausreicht eine Anomalie zu melden. Wenn man sehr viele Roboterzellen hat und einen Instandhalter sagt, dass an Robi123 was nicht passt reicht das ggf schon aus.
Aber ich vermute, dass man einer KI auch erstmal sagen muss, beobachte das Drehmoment bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit und mache eine FFT damit sie einen Lagerschaden entdeckt. Dann kann sie ja einen erzählen wie sich die Frequenzen und Ampliduten darstellen. 
Aber hier 1Mio Datenpunkte reinkippen und sagen: Hey KI erzähl mir mal wann ich das nächste Mal das Lager tauschen muss stell ich mir schwer vor. Dann braucht man viel Vergleichsmessungen und Kriterien (wenn diese eine KI erkennen kann umso besser )


----------



## Larzerus (2 Juni 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Wird dann gemeldet dass eine Anomalie entstanden ist. Oder soll das System konkret melden dass die Maschine z.B. einen Lagerschaden hat?



Es wird die Druckprobe von einem Teil zur Qualitätskontrolle gemacht. Die KI erkennt halt über die Charakteristik des Einschwingens ob das Teil gut oder schlecht ist.
Vorher hat man 1MIN gewartet ob das Teil den Druck halten kann. Heute gibt's nach 10Sek eine Ergebnis. 






zako schrieb:


> Aber hier 1Mio Datenpunkte reinkippen und sagen: Hey KI erzähl mir mal wann ich das nächste Mal das Lager tauschen muss stell ich mir schwer vor. Dann braucht man viel Vergleichsmessungen und Kriterien (wenn diese eine KI erkennen kann umso besser )



Wenn man Explizit zu einer Frage wie dem Lager eine Antwort brauch muss man die KI auch entsprechend darauf trainieren. 
Aber auch die Nummer mit 1Mio Datenpunkte kann zu einem Ergebnis führen muss aber nicht. 
Ich kenne einen Fall aus dem Anlagenbereich da hatte man an einer Stelle immer wieder Probleme und wusste keinen kausalen Zusammenhang. Dann hat mal jemand 
alle Prozessdaten in ein Modell gezwängt und konnte einen Kausalen Zusammenhang finden.

Ich habe aber auch mal an einem F&E Projekt mitgewirkt wo ein großer Amerikanischer Konzern behauptet hat könnte das Ergebnis meiner Regelung um 20% verbessern.
Dann haben die Angefangen ihr Modell zu trainieren um dann zu sagen ne sorry wir können doch nicht. 
Gleicher Konzern hat auch mal behauptet er könnte die Regelung von Kraftwerken Grundlegend verbessern. Hat mehrere Jahre Modelle mit allen Kraftwerksmesswerten zu füttern versucht um dann festzustellen ne können wir doch nicht.


----------



## Eleu (2 Juni 2020)

zako schrieb:


> Wird dann gemeldet dass eine Anomalie entstanden ist. Oder soll das System konkret melden dass die Maschine z.B. einen Lagerschaden hat?
> Jetzt ist es tatsÃ¤chlich so dass es evtl ausreicht eine Anomalie zu melden. Wenn man sehr viele Roboterzellen hat und einen Instandhalter sagt, dass an Robi123 was nicht passt reicht das ggf schon aus.
> Aber ich vermute, dass man einer KI auch erstmal sagen muss, beobachte das Drehmoment bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit und mache eine FFT damit sie einen Lagerschaden entdeckt. Dann kann sie ja einen erzÃ¤hlen wie sich die Frequenzen und Ampliduten darstellen.
> Aber hier 1Mio Datenpunkte reinkippen und sagen: Hey KI erzÃ¤hl mir mal wann ich das nÃ¤chste Mal das Lager tauschen muss stell ich mir schwer vor. Dann braucht man viel Vergleichsmessungen und Kriterien (wenn diese eine KI erkennen kann umso besser )




Moin, 
bei alten Maschinen ist das eh eine Sache, inwieweit es überhaupt Sinn macht?
Das was mir einfällt, wäre ein Aufaddieren von Signaleingängen, bei Sensoren. Der Hersteller gibt z.B. 500.000 Schaltspiele für den Initiator x/y an. 
Wurden 450.000 erreicht, ist ein Austausch fällig. Bei Antrieben sehe ich nicht, was ich da überwachen soll? Ich müsste ja die Stromaufnahme für jeden Motorstang messen, prüfen ob noch synchron und 
vergleichen mit dem Motornennstrom vom Typenschild. 
In der Praxis läuft es ja so ab, dass sich der PKZM meldet und naja, was macht man: Man dreht ihn höher und hat erst mal Ruhe, bis es möglich ist, den besagten Getriebemotor zu tauschen,
insofern keine mechanische Blockade, o.ä.  die Ursache für den Überstrom ist. Eine Thermische Überwachung, entweder über Kaltleiter, oder eben auch über den PKZM.
Wie kann eine KI eine mechanische Blockade vorher erkennen? Z.B. ein Fremdkörper setzt sich in einer Antriebskette fest. Z.B. von einer Palette. 
Hellsehen wird sie ja nicht können.

Es macht bei Motoren mit aufgesattelten Frequenzumrichtern schon wieder mehr Sinn und dann müsste es eigentlich imho so laufen, dass der Frequenzumrichter intern schon
seine Ist - Parameter prüft und ggf. sich meldet, dass er bald ausgetauscht werden muss. Da würde ein einfaches binäres Signal reichen.  
Also nicht in der Cloud, sondern in der Antriebslösung.  

Bei alten Frequenzumrichtern ist das nicht enthalten. aber auch da, bekommt man es ja vielleicht durch eine Änderungen von Parametern. (Z.B. Erhöhen des Anlaufstroms) 
erst mal wieder hin, irgendwie wieder bis zum Austausch, in Betrieb zu gehen. 

Jetzt kann man argumentieren, dass wenn alle Daten in der Cloud sind, dass die KI dort imstande ist, daraus eine Lebensdauer einzelner Aggregate zu ermitteln (Wie auch immer?)
Es ist aber doch so, dass die mechanische Belastung, Querkräfte, Gewicht des Stückgutes, etc. mit in den Algorithmus eingehen müssen wenn da was sinnvolles bei herauskommen soll?
Das setzt aber doch auch voraus, dass ich alle diese Kenngrößen messtechnisch erfassen muss. Das ist bei alten Maschinen, so nicht gegeben. 
Bei neuen Maschinen kann man das vielleicht mit einplanen, aber dann wird diese Maschine auch gleich sehr viel teurer.​


----------

